# Placement of starter solenoid on a 2016 LTZ 42



## oldtech39 (Mar 24, 2021)

Need suggestion for replacing starter solenoid without disassembling the seat and seat panel.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy oldtech39, welcome to the tractor forum. 

Check out the attached U-Tube videos to see if they will help you out. Are you certain it's the solenoid? Might be a safety switch?


----------

